

VB.NET vs C# - A 15 Point Comparison - nkpblogger
http://www.engineeringblog.indiabtech.com/2009/09/vbnet-vs-c-a-15-point-comparison/
Well the comparison between VB.NET and C# is the most debatable issue in .NET community and people treat their languages like religion. Its a subjective matter which language is best. Some like VB.NET’s natural style and some like professional and terse C# syntaxes. Lets discuss them briefly:
======
DanielStraight
A lot of these are just issues of IDE support, which isn't really comparing
the languages. Some of them are duplicates. Not particularly helpful.

